
I finally finished my first coding project (ghost theme) - Agangdut
https://www.techwithdut.com/page/2/
======
Agangdut
I think it took me a whopping total of 2.5 months lol.

~~~
fsdfsdfasdffd
vs code, webpack thumbs up emoji

